# Tesla charging page updated to include Model info



## Sandy (Jun 3, 2017)

Not sure if this has been posted elsewhere. The important point for Model 3 using Tesla equipment is that anything bigger than a 40 amp breaker powering the 32 amp UMC requires the Tesla Wall Connector up to a max 60 amp breaker charging at 48 amps.

https://www.tesla.com/support/home-charging-installation (On US website charging page only)


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sandy said:


> Not sure if this has been posted elsewhere. The important point for Model 3 is that anything bigger than a 40 amp breaker powering the 32 amp UMC requires the Tesla Wall Connector up to a max 60 amp breaker charging at 48 amps.
> 
> https://www.tesla.com/support/home-charging-installation


Nice! So 30 miles of range with my Nema 14-50. With an average daily commute of 75 miles, I'm recharged in just 2.5 hours!


----------



## DR61 (Apr 10, 2016)

Sandy said:


> Not sure if this has been posted elsewhere. The important point for Model 3 is that anything bigger than a 40 amp breaker powering the 32 amp UMC requires the Tesla Wall Connector up to a max 60 amp breaker charging at 48 amps.
> 
> https://www.tesla.com/support/home-charging-installation (On US website charging page only)


Well, I would not say 'requires'. I already have a 40 amp Leviton J1772 EVSE on a 50 amp circuit from our previous plug-in car, so all I need is the included J1772 adapter for the Model 3. Even so I will probably not charge at more than 32 amps normally for efficiency reasons.


----------



## Sandy (Jun 3, 2017)

DR61 said:


> Well, I would not say 'requires'. I already have a 40 amp Leviton J1772 EVSE on a 50 amp circuit from our previous plug-in car, so all I need is the included J1772 adapter for the Model 3. Even so I will probably not charge at more than 32 amps normally for efficiency reasons.


That works. I was referring specifically to Tesla products. The new UMC and Wall Charger.


----------

